# Converting Trek Marlin 5 to 1x - Worth it?



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a 2016 model Trek Marlin 5. I've been considering trying to convert it from it's 3x7 to a 1xSomthing.

I'm not a bike mechanic, but I am not afraid of tackling the work myself (and would kind of like to for the sake of learning some of this stuff).

This bike has the shifter & brake levers as a combo, so I'd have to replace brake levers with this as well.

Question, of course, is what all I'd have to replace top and bottom (I have a rough idea, but asking here to hopefully create a complete "to do" list) and would it even be worth doing vs. buying a different bike that's already set up this way.

I don't really feel like buying a different hardtail as I'd like to get a full suspension setup as my "next" bike, but I don't have the cash at the moment to go to a full suspension rig. Plus, as I said, I kind of want to do this just for the learning aspect of it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

you will need to buy the following:
crankset
bottom bracket for the crankset
chainring that fits the crankset
right shifter
brake levers
rear derailer
chain
cassette

There are some deals to be found and some used options, but that will earily cost you $300 or more. after that, you have a bike that won't accept a modern tapered fork or modern thru-axle hubs. some people would consider that worthwhile, so it's up to you.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I would save the money from the potential conversion and use it toward the full suspension rig that you want. You won't get your money back if you sold the Marlin with upgrades. Depending on the route you go with the bike, you will end up spending more money than the bike is worth.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd also recommend waiting and saving your money for a FS.

That point would be a good time to tear down the Marlin and give it an overhaul service. Especially if it's got some worn out parts by the time this happens, then you'll need to be replacing some things, anyway, and that would be a good time to consider replacing them and either keep it as a spare bike/loaner, or just sell it off. You'll get the same learning experience, with less cost outlay for new parts.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

7sp rear is likely a freewheel hub. If so you'll need a new rear wheel because a freewheel hub cannot take a cassette. This is anticipating you'll want more than 7 speeds at the rear if you go to a 1x front.

As things open up you may see some demo events run in your area. Being on the email lists for your area shops helps with notifications for those. Marlin 5 isn't a hardtail trail bike. It's a good bike for bike paths and smooth trails.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

eb1888 said:


> 7sp rear is likely a freewheel hub.


this bike has listed: Shimano HG200, 12-32, 7 speed which is definitely a cassette. I am not sure how many gears the freehub will take, but I don't think 9-10 would be difficult.

look into the Microshift Advent system. wide range 9-speed with a dedicated shifter. you still need a crankset, BB, and chainring, plus brake levers though. sourcing a used 104BCD crankset with BB should not be hard. 1x chainrings to fit are pretty cheap too. many riders have an oddball set of brake levers in their spare parts bin.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

It could be a 7 speed hub, or an 8/9/10 speed hub with a spacer. If it's the latter, then you could upgrade to a reasonable 1x system. If it's a 7 speed hub, you're stuck.

The others here have been gentle. I will be more firm. Do not spend money to upgrade this bike. Save your money and buy a good used FS bike when they go on sale--next year, when all of the people who have just bought new bikes decide they will never ride them and put them up for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Based on the trails in your video, it seems that a quality hardtail is more than enough, so if that will be your go-to for the most part, keep that in mind.

If Whistler is your goal, that's a whole different ballgame, requiring a bike that wouldn't make sense for you locally.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The big question is, why do you want to convert to 1x? If it's a "upgrade", a newer bike would be a major upgrade. If's it's because you don't want to have to shift a front derailleur ,there are ways to make that happen without spending much.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Assuming this has a cassette and the brakes are mechanical discs:
You can buy new hydraulic brakes and drive train. this may cost more than the bike is worth... but you can transfer those over to a new future (better, FS as you want it) frame, so it wouldn't be wasted. You just keep the old parts to put back on the Marlin before you sell it. 

I also assume the Marlin has a s%%%y fork and geometry. Maybe buying a better bike is better after all.


----------



## KyleKunes (Jun 8, 2020)

I was considering the same thing over the winter. I finally decided it would be too much hassle and money, especially considering how much bike you can get for what you probably spent on your Marlin.

If Whistler is your goal, I recommend shredding your Marlin until the wheels fall off and really focusing on your skills. That focus will go a lot farther towards you getting to Whistler and enjoying it. In the meantime, you can save your pennies so you can get the exact bike you want in the future.


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks, guys, for the tips on this. I did end up taking your advice and spent the dollars on buying a new full suspension bike (Kona Process 134), but I still plan to do this conversion. Yes, I know it's not worth it money wise, but I like tinkering and learning new things, so I want to use it as a teaching aid for myself. There's lot else wrong with it that I didn't really realize until now, so since it's no longer my "normal" bike, I'll be able to take my time on it and just spend a few bucks here and there until it's done. Plus, I've always liked restoring things - probably not many riders show up to the trailhead with their bike in the trunk of a restored 1965 AMC Rambler American!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a marlin 5, in 1x.

Box entire groupsets are $135. Since this is a QR frame, you need one of the 4 gagillion used oldschool 29er wheels. 

The wheel is kind of a loss if you change frames, but that box group is good stuff and can be transferred over.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

BeginnerToWhistler said:


> Thanks, guys, for the tips on this. I did end up taking your advice and spent the dollars on buying a new full suspension bike (Kona Process 134), but I still plan to do this conversion. Yes, I know it's not worth it money wise, but I like tinkering and learning new things, so I want to use it as a teaching aid for myself. There's lot else wrong with it that I didn't really realize until now, so since it's no longer my "normal" bike, I'll be able to take my time on it and just spend a few bucks here and there until it's done. Plus, I've always liked restoring things - probably not many riders show up to the trailhead with their bike in the trunk of a restored 1965 AMC Rambler American!


It's great practice in bicycle maintenance! Great to hear you picked up a Process. They are great bikes.

As Pivot mentioned, look into Box Components!


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Cool - thanks for the heads up on Box!


----------

